# HELP!!! How do I get the smell out of hemp?(UPDATE)



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I bought some used joey bunz and I got them yesterday, washed them and used them last night. They worked great, but they STINK! I have heard about hemp holding in the smells, but how do I fix them!? There is no way that my DH is going to let me continue cloth diapering if I am washing diapers all the time and our kid still smells like a kitty litter box!

Will boiling them work?

HELP!!!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I would throw the jb's into the wash first and then boil them for about 10 mins - should cure the stink problem.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

If that doesn't work, try a tiny bit of bleach and throw them in with a load of white clothes-works like a dream (and won't harm your other dipes). Bleach isn't that bad, used very seldomly and really sparingly..good luck and may you have sweet smelling hemp!


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kasumi_
*If that doesn't work, try a tiny bit of bleach and throw them in with a load of white clothes-works like a dream (and won't harm your other dipes). Bleach isn't that bad, used very seldomly and really sparingly..good luck and may you have sweet smelling hemp!*








and then







them out to dry in the









works like a charm everytime for me ...


----------



## chaos_pie (Mar 6, 2003)

soak overnight in baking soda and water. Run through on hot wash very very little detergent....has worked for me.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

i boil


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I ended up boiling them with baking soda in the water and then rinsing them well. I dried them and used them last night and they didn't stink AT ALL this morning!!!

Thanks for the suggestions!!!


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

I soaked mine in boiling water with oxyclean overnight, then a hot wash with just a touch of detergent and borax, and the stink is gone.


----------

